# Munster House Poll



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey guys,

quick question. I'm working on painting templates for the upcoming Munster house kit and I was wondering how many folks will be painting it "in color" ( cream, white trim, brown roof) and how many will be painting it in tones of gray.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll be doing mine in color but a B&W one intrigues me as well . didn't think of that till you brought it up. I'm thinking a B&W paintjob may be a little more spooky looking. Maybe I'll have to do 2 versions!!!
Steve


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ah crap, Lou, you WOULD ask that... :freak:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool idea. I hadn't thought of it.

I've seen some of the classic monsters done in grey scale and they look absolutely awesome. In fact I think they look better (if done right) than those done in color!

I want to do a monster in grey scale but I would have to be in the right mood, which I'm not.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Both..
Mcdee


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

This question reminds me of the Psycho house that I am helping a friend with. After watching all of the movies, he has decided that he wants the house in the Psycho 4 color scheme, bright yellow with white trim and brown roof.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I'll be doing mine in gray tones.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

OK but what about that ghostly green color on those special order houses, there could be some color too I'd imagine. would be great to see these models by modelers. Karl


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*release date?*

Really looking forward to this. Any rumors? I know there were some delays.Not even sure if the official box art has been released.


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Instead of true black & white (i.e. gray scales), you might consider sepia tones (brown scales). Even a slight combination of the two would look great.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Guys, guys, GUYS...too many options... :freak::freak:


----------



## mr hainey (Jun 13, 2009)

How about a kit with Eddy feeding Spot in the opening stair well?
Just a thought.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mr hainey said:


> How about a kit with Eddy feeding Spot in the opening stair well?
> Just a thought.


And a great thought it is!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Color.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

color


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Do it in color, and photograph it in B/W, sepia? 

Best of both worlds, one chunk o' change............


----------

